# Which local store carries Hagen Elite Mini Underwater Filter?



## Kan (Nov 12, 2011)

Have anyone seen this little under water filter for sale anywhere in Toronto? I tried couple of stores and no luck  I've seen people use it as CO2 diffuser and I'm interested to try. 

Currently I'm using my filter output attached to a small bottle to diffuse the CO2. It works fine as diffuser but the water circulation inside my tank is now really weak due to this. For those who used this mini filter as CO diffuser, how is the noise level? I heard some people mention about the noise when diffusing CO2.

Note: Oops I meant to post in the freshwater section


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I saw that at Pet Valu in Bowmanville today.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Do a search of Hagen Canada and it will give you all the local dealers in your area.


----------



## Kan (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks guys, I did a search on the Hagen Canada site and found a PetValu near my place. I'm gonna take a look there


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Kan said:


> Thanks guys, I did a search on the Hagen Canada site and found a PetValu near my place. I'm gonna take a look there


call them - save your gas!


----------



## Kan (Nov 12, 2011)

liz said:


> call them - save your gas!


Hehe, it's actually only 5 minutes from where I work lol. But you are right with current gas price you want to save every bit of gas you can


----------



## Kan (Nov 12, 2011)

Petvalu does this carry this filter at price of $15.99. If anyone recently saw this at other store for much cheaper price please let me know. Thanks!


----------

